# I heard from someone that Tonya from cold steel pits collapsed in the ring and is now



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Just thought I'd let you'll know we lost another one 

RIP Tonya you will be missed


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i heard the same thing, except she wasnt in the ring... my thoughts go out to the family


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh thats terrible. Cold Steel has some great dogs.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

It is true... RIP Tanya 

http://www.coldsteelpits.com/TanyaMemorial.htm


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

You just never know. Any moment could be our last.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I would hope I could go doing what I love:angel:


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

yeah I heard that the other day... yea it wasnt in the ring she just collapsed in it right? a lot of the dogs are for sale now my friend was telling me because he lives near them...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

She was so younge. I think that because you never know what is in store for you or the people you incounter you should try to be kind and good. You never know if your words will the last words someone hears or reads. 

:angel: RIP in Tonya:angel:


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*RIP Tonya*

If this is who I think y'all are talking about, Yeah I was there when it happened. Folks that knew her said she came not looking so hot. Our club donated the extra money we raised to her family. My heart goes out to her family.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

My condolences to her family and friends. So young to be taken

RIP


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

My prayers to her family and friends. :angel: RIP Tonya:angel:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

RIP. My condolences to her family, friends, and dogs.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

No she wasn't in the ring she was talking and then kind of couldn't breath and collapsed. It was a very tragic experience, so unbelievable. She was doing ok, seemed very happy, everything was going alright. You just never know when you wake if today will be the day. The only thing seeming to bother her was Boogieman not doing so well after having to put Dragon down already. That is a load to bear I've been there before. I'm sure many others have. I'm glad she got to see her babies again before she went. Doing what I love is the way I'd like to go and I'm sure it was the same for her.


----------

